
Reddit Enhancement Suite - rayascott
https://redditenhancementsuite.com/
======
sidkhanooja
Reddit w/o RES is like McDonalds without the Big Mac. Been using it for years.

Shame that most of its features are broken with the pathetic new redesign
though[1].

[1] -
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Enhancement/comments/7urcrp/res_des...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Enhancement/comments/7urcrp/res_desktop_redesign_status/)

